# Edgar on Schaeffer and Van Til.



## jwright82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just found this and I am sure it is old, looking at the date. But to anyone struggling with the differences, and agreemnets, of these two from a great thinker who studyed under tham both. Two Christian Warriors: Cornelius Van Til and Francis A. Schaeffer Compared by William Edgar.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 6, 2011)

I know I've pointed to this article before on the PB, but it may have been before your time here, James:

http://www.pcahistory.org/documents/schaefferreview.html

This is from the early 1940s, in which Schaeffer writes as to where he stands over against Van Til and also in contrast with J. Oliver Buswell.

For the full series of articles of which this is a part, start here: Buswell Reviews Carnell’s Apologetics « - The Continuing Story -
Schaeffer's article was the second in the series.


----------



## jwright82 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wayne said:


> I know I've pointed to this article before on the PB, but it may have been before your time here, James:
> 
> PCA Historical Center: A Review of a Review, by Francis A. Schaeffer (1948)
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. I like Schaeffer, but where he differs from Van Til I side with Van Til.


----------

